# suite changement ram sur g5 pb au demarrage



## pikuan (10 Novembre 2010)

bonsoir,

Suite changement de mémoire ram(certifiée mac) , le ppc g5 boot,je n'ai pas le bong de démarrage, ensuite le voyant interrupteur frontal clignote deux fois et fait une pose. Pas de signal video(sur écran), l'alim fonctionne, le DD et le lecteur de dvd tournent puis s'arretent.
La carte mère semble ok.
Apres vérification le clignotement correspond à un pb de ram(ram absente???)
Je réinstalle les anciennes barrettes toujours le même pb.
J'ai effectué une réinitialisation de la machine, toujours le même soucis.
Merci
configowermac g5 1.8x2 avec 1,25 go ou 3go de ram année 2005.
dd 160go cg 5200fx,


----------



## lepetitpiero (10 Novembre 2010)

barrettes ram mal enclenchées. as-tu bien monté les barrette comme il se doit deux processeurs donc il te faut mettre des barrettes par paire donc soit tu en mets deux soit 4 et il faut bien les monter ( en forcant un peu) et que les clapets plastique se verrouillent

l'installation ce fait du centre vers les bords et cela pour chaque baie ( voir page 49 du manuel utilisateur) http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr/PowerMacG5_UserGuide.pdf

Ou alors tes barrettes ne sont pas bonnes tuas mis quoi comme barrettes ( référence complète )

Il te faut de la DDR 400Mhz PC 3200  pour le G5 bi-pro de 1,8 ( par paire de deux )


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (11 Novembre 2010)

Il m'arrive d'avoir régulièrement des barrettes qui ne sont plus reconnues sur mon G5 Bi, des fois la totalité sans aucune manipulation sur la machine. Je l'éteins le soir, le matin, soit je n'ai plus que 2 Go au lieu des 3, soit il fait un double bip au démarrage puis les ventilos se mettent à fond, soit encore je n'ai pas de bong de démarrage.

J'en déduis que les slots mémoire du G5 sont hyper capricieuses !
Je suis, à chaque fois, obligé de démonter tous les couples de barrettes, d'en remettre un (de couple), démarrer, ok, éteindre, en ajouter un second, démarrer, ok, éteindre, puis le troisième et quand tout va bien, les 3 Go sont reconnus. Si pas de chance, je dois recommencer l'opération depuis le début.

Depuis que je pulvérise de l'air dans les slots à l'aide d'une poire à purge, le problème ne m'arrive plus qu'une à deux, voire trois fois l'année. Mais dans tous les cas, l'ensemble des barrettes a toujours fini par être reconnu.


----------



## ntx (11 Novembre 2010)

Après un changement de configuration matérielle, toujours faire un zappage de PRAM


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (11 Novembre 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Après un changement de configuration matérielle, toujours faire un zappage de PRAM



Pour faire un zappage de PRAM, faut déjà arriver à démarrer la machine ^^
Et c'est là justement qu'est le problème !


----------



## ntx (11 Novembre 2010)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Pour faire un zappage de PRAM, faut déjà arriver à démarrer la machine


La machine démarre, elle ne passe pas les tests matériels. Ca ne coûte pas grand chose d'essayer le zappage.
Soit dit en passant, il faut espérer que la carte mère n'ait pas été endommagée lors du changement de barrettes


----------



## pikuan (11 Novembre 2010)

bsr,
je vous remercie pour vos*conseils,notamment le petitpiero pour son fichier pdf qui m'a été d'un grand secours,
tout fonctionne à present.


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Novembre 2010)

Tu avais mal monté les barrettes, est-ce bien cela ? je m'étais fais avoir à l'époque quand j'avais un PMG5


----------



## pikuan (14 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

tu as entierement raison lepetipiero, mauvais montage de barrettes.pourtant il me semblait avoir tout essayé (apparamment non).
Je viens du monde du Pc, Pc que je démonte désosse,bidouille and co.
L'installation des barrettes est plus simple,
bon dimanche


----------



## ChrisErnst (17 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour Pikuan
Ton pb m'intéresse ; j'ai aussi un PowerPC 2x2Ghz qui a fonctionné impec depuis 2004 et qui depuis qques mois s'est mis à déconner = il a commencé par ne plus reconnaître ttes les barrettes pour leur valeur (par ex : il reconnaissait la moitié des barrettes pour la moitié de leur valeur ! ) puis finalement il a fini par ne plus les reconnaître du tout. et, même plus, quand il les reconnaissait, il plantait au bout d'un certain temps notamment s'il devait s'en servir bcp.  Bref, je crois que c'est de cette manière que les PowerPc G5 (double processeur notamment) termine leur carrière ! Aussi, je me demande si le tien tient encore bien le coup ?
Merci de me dire.
CD


----------

